# Germantown dam



## Ryland (Apr 21, 2013)

I went to germantown dam on twin creek today in hopes of the water having a decent clarity to fish. When I got the their were quit a bit of people (like normally) and the muddy was a bit high and had about 6" visibility. When I showed up I had a green pumpkin lizard tied on texas rigged, which I threw out a couple times from the bank before I put my waders on to wade. On my 2nd cast I feel a couple ticks on my line then set the hook on this 16 inch smallie (the fish was released I just brought it up to the car to measure it.)







After I released that fish I decided to put my waders on and wade down creek a little bit. I did that for about a half an hour until I had a fish on that hit my tube but he snagged me and broke off. After this I decided to go to the pond above the dam where I caught my pb largemouth, but got skunked there. I did see a pretty big snake there though, until it climbed up into a hollow tree. Pretty good day to be outside and fishing.


----------



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

Great report! 

That's a pretty water pig right there.


----------



## gtown_fisher (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice catch!
I need some lessons on twin. I only catch anything when the river is way low in the middle of summer.


----------



## lb196704 (Mar 27, 2014)

pond??? Are you talking about the one up off the trail back behind the clearing or one attached to the Twin...I am from Miamisburg so I have done some Twin Creek fishing throughout my life but not sure of the pond you are talking about...unless its the one you have to go across the clearing and woods to get to...


----------



## gtown_fisher (Apr 14, 2014)

He's prolly talking about the "sunfish pond". Pretty sure thats the only pond above the damn.


----------



## jonesfishing203 (Apr 9, 2014)

yeah sunfish is above the dam. dont even have to have a license to fish. ive caught lmb when there spawning there. good ones too. ive never seen a smallie that size come from right around the dam. but definitely that size in twin creek. the dam gets a lot of pressure


----------



## lb196704 (Mar 27, 2014)

That's what I figured...that is definitely a nice looking smallie coming out of the twin creek...might have to head out soon to get some fly fishing in...

Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

